# Man catches girlfriend cheating but what happens next is shocking...



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

My first attempt at clickbait. I feel a bit dirty 

But seriously, this is a story in the mail today. Kudos to the lad for throwing her tail out and laughing her off.

No negotiations. No pleading for her back. No acting confused. Just fired!

Argentinian man takes selfie of his girlfriend snogging another man | Daily Mail Online


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

A kiss not stolen. A moment that will last an Eternity.

Not an innocent flirt, more a conspicuous skirt of trust.

Leading to a skirt, willingly being pulled up, and trust giving way to another man's thrust. 

It may have been an alcohol induced manic moment. A hormone-led, daring breach of restraint.
This, a brief burst of impulsiveness. With the GF having a giddy realization, that she can have any man that she wants.
Having any man is not {having and keeping}. Keeping, means having boundaries, maintaining decorum.

It ended with the cold sober realization that actions have consequences.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

You're fired.


----------



## BobSimmons (Mar 2, 2013)

You absolutely know she got banged somewhere. 

The fact all it took was a little time for one dude to sweet chat her to get her all hot and bothered, you know she must have banged someone else. I think the fact dawned on old mate there too, which is why he cut the cord.


----------



## colingrant (Nov 6, 2017)

Alcohol lies at the root of many broken relationships. However, I think it's used as a tactical "inducement" to engage in behavior that require "boldness" that otherwise wouldn't be present without it.


----------

